# Erdington Birmingham



## Cammy66 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi im new to the sight so forgive me if im posting in the wrong section. I wanted to know does any one remember an old i think it was a bowling alley on the top of Chester road being demolitied in the 70's i remember watching the building being demolitied but i would love to know does anyone remember it of have picture's of it. It was at the corner i think of the new Sutton road leading on to the Chester road.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 23, 2011)

No, I only lived there 83-85, loved it. There's a few Urbanites live there.


----------



## Cammy66 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi lived in Erdington up until 1980 when i moved to Ireland worst thing my mother ever did i loved Erdington and remember many fond memories wish i could be a child again in Erdington it was so great to grow up in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2011)

Belushi said:


> No, I only lived there 83-85, loved it. There's a few Urbanites live there.


 
<waves>


----------



## aqua (Feb 24, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 24, 2011)

Grew up in the area, cant say it made much impression on me really. Sutton and Walmley on the other hand... *twitches*


----------



## Cammy66 (Feb 25, 2011)

I suppose its who you knew and what you got up to.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2011)

Big up the Erdington paddies!


----------



## Cammy66 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry butchersapron but im no paddy im from Birmingham born and bred and so proud of it so its not very nice to refer to people as a paddy because now they live in Northern Ireland and by the way Northern Ireland is as British as you.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2011)

Er, who the fuck are you? I was referring to a previous thread about the irish in erdington. 

(27 i reckon)


----------



## Cammy66 (Feb 26, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Er, who the fuck are you? I was referring to a previous thread about the irish in erdington.
> 
> (27 i reckon)


 
You seem like a ass hole so the least said to you the better.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Just seen this - yes, being an old Brummie  I remember the bowling alley you mention in Wylde Green (actually Sutton Coldfield not Birmingham). Think there was a cinema there too - the Pavillion? Not my side of town but I did go there once.

Can't help with a picture, I tried in Google images but nothing comes up imediately.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2011)

I got well headbutted in Erdington once  Absolutely caught a smacker on the bridge of my nose just for sitting in the wrong place  Blood everywhere!

Gotta love Erdington


----------



## Spion (Mar 4, 2011)

Wrong side of town. Different rules *mutter mutter*


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2011)

North of the M6 is bandit country.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> North of the M6 is bandit country.


 
Only students and hippies live on the south side


----------



## Spion (Mar 4, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Only students and hippies live on the south side



Brum's changed a lot since I lived there. Now 3/4 of it inhabitants are students and hippies and the rest are Paul Calf


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2011)

Spion said:


> Now 3/4 of it inhabitants are students and hippies and the rest are Paul Calf


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't like Birmingham.  I don't know why, but I just avoid it.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 7, 2011)

Obnoxiousness said:


> I don't like Birmingham.  I don't know why, but I just avoid it.



Where are you from then?

Brum's great! 

Well, I must admit I've not lived there for 14 years and I wouldn't want to go back to live but I am very fond of the place and people. 
There seems to be more going on now than there used to be. I'm proud to be a Brummie


----------



## dylans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Waves*

(only lived here for 2 years so don't know much about bowling alleys sorry)


----------

